# Αγγελίες > [Πωλούνται] Είδη Εργαστηρίου & Όργανα >  > [Πωλείται / Καινούριο] Κουτί με 6 UV λάμπες εκτύπωση πλακετών, αυτόματο. Καινούργιο.

## sotron1

Αυτόματο κουτί με 6 UV λάμπες εκτύπωση πλακετών.

Καινούργιο αχρησιμοποίητο.

Τιμή  40 ευρώ.


Σωτήρης.

Τηλ: 6977640862


DSC_5222.jpgDSC_5224.jpgDSC_5225.jpgDSC_5223.jpgDSC_5226.jpgDSC_5227.jpg

----------

